# amplificador para bajo



## ROBERT-DARK (Sep 28, 2007)

hola atodos 
   quiero armar un amplificador para mi bajo electrico, se que por
   el tipo de sonido el amplificador debe tener gran potencia,
   creo que 100w son suficientes.
   He visto unos amplificador que tienen incluido control de agudos y graves,
   y hasta efectos o distorcion.
  yo pinso conectarle todo esoal amplificador.
  Primero el control de agudos y graves despues ala entrada la distorcion 
  y asu vez ala entrada del amplificador 

  que opinan les agradeceria su ayuda.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 28, 2007)

Oye amigo si que vas a hacer un inversion grande. te recomiendo que continues buscando y resolviendo todos los aspectos que te parescan dudosos.para eso esta el foro.


----------



## Danielv (Sep 29, 2007)

Si buscas 100 vatios intenta con este, yo para empezar me arme uno de tan solo 10 vatios y me funciona bien.  poco a poco voy a ir incrementando pero si ya tienes tiempo te dejo este, es mas economico que el que presentas y es mas facil.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 29, 2007)

y el de 100W tu lo armaste Danielv? ese parece de pablin y esos circuitos (no es por ofender o drepresiar) no dan buena espina.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2007)

Este es un pre como para guitarra pero es "Adaptable" y tienes la ventaja de poseer el diseño del impreso con una distribucion como para realizar un amplificador tipo comercial.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-guitarra-electrica-9890/


----------



## Dano (Sep 29, 2007)

Esta es mi opinión personal:Conseguir un buena parlante te va a resultar muy dificil, ya que no con cualquiera se puede, se debe tener en cuenta que estos parlantes se calientan y va en serio. , además este debe resistir las frecuencias bajas por un tiempo largo y allí es cuando se pone a prueba la suspensión del mismo.
Por la parte del amplificador creo que deberías armar uno de 150 watts para que suene como de 100w en frecuencias bajas.
Los integrados que potencia que aconsejo usar son los STK por su variedad de potencia, esto dá baja distorsión.


Creo que es todo

Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 29, 2007)

Coincido con anthony, y sin animo de ofender a nadie no tuve muy buenos comentarios respecto de esos circuitos rojos con fondo amarillo.
Solo un comentario, yo no probe ese circuito.
Saludos y suerte.


----------



## MarianoSG (Jul 19, 2009)

Buenas 
Soy nuevo en el foro, y andaba necesitando una mano para la construccion de un amplificador para bajo electrico, algo de media potencia, unos 100w estarian mas que bien. En internet hay un proyecto interesante, un amplificador de 400w + un preamplificador basado en Gallien krugger 400 RB, el proyecto está acá -> http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks-tutoriales/2751067/Construir-amplificador-de-bajo.html
Me intereso ese pre, pero el amplificador me parece una guasada, asique quiero armar el preamplificador + una potencia de 100 w, y no me decido en cuanto al amplificador que voy a utilizar para esto. Me gustaria que me den sus opiniones y concejos acerca de este proyecto. Que opinan de ese pre? Desde ya muchisimas gracias =)


----------



## vassillij (Ago 4, 2009)

hola a todos! bueno yo queria saber un poco mas sobre los amplificador para bajo, con respecto a lo que dijo aqui el compañero MarianoSG yo tambien ando buscando algo como lo que el quiere, y tambien me parecio interesante el pre-amplificador que esta en ese post, ya que esta hecho para bajo, mi pregunta es ¿se puede conectar cualquier amplificador a ese pre-amplificador? y con respecto al parlante que es mejor para tener una buana respuesta sonora de un bajo(en general), ¿un woofer o un sub-woofer? desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Sebass83 (Ago 5, 2009)

Hola MarianoSG y vassillij, si no me equivoco el post de taringa qeu puso MarianoSG esta sacado de un proyecto que fue llevado a cabo en este foro, el cual se los recomiendo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?t=22519

Pasen y denle  una leída, que esta muy bien explicado y por lo que comentan, suena muy bien el pre.
Y para la etapa de potencia pueden elegir una de las que hay en la seccion de Audio: Gran Señal

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/

Aqui podran encontrar aplificadores de baja, hasta de potencias muy grandes.

Saludos, Sebastian.

PD: La potencia que usan en el linck que pusieron es sacada de http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proyectos.php


----------



## Milio Jhon (Ago 6, 2009)

hola Robert Dark yo me arme este amplificador con un stk4172, es economico y funsiona bien, obviamente para ensayar en casa, te paso los circuitos del amplificador y el pre para bajo yo gaste unos 200 pesos en total sin contar los dos parlantes de 12" a 150 watts 8 Ω


----------



## vassillij (Ago 9, 2009)

querido sebass83, muchas gracias, si ya lei ese foro, gracias por sacarme las dudas yo queria saber si se podia conectar ese pre-amplificador a cualquir amplificador. Cuento que tengo un amigo que toca el bajo y estaba pensando en algo bueno porque el amplificador que tiene es de muy baja potencia y baja calidad, lo que me queda en duda sobre el armado, que es mejor ¿un woofer o un subwoofer?, pregunto porque he visto cajas amplificadas para bajo con subwoofer y como lo voy armar yo no quiero meter la pata. saludos


----------



## Sebass83 (Ago 12, 2009)

vassillij dijo:
			
		

> querido sebass83, muchas gracias, si ya lei ese foro, gracias por sacarme las dudas yo queria saber si se podia conectar ese pre-amplificador a cualquir amplificador. Cuento que tengo un amigo que toca el bajo y estaba pensando en algo bueno porque el amplificador que tiene es de muy baja potencia y baja calidad, lo que me queda en duda sobre el armado, que es mejor ¿un woofer o un subwoofer?, pregunto porque he visto cajas amplificadas para bajo con subwoofer y como lo voy armar yo no quiero meter la pata. saludos



No creo que tengas problemas en conectar el pre a cualquier aplificador, lo que si tendrias que tener en cuenta en que frecuencia trabaja, conque comience en los los 20Hz creo que esta mas que bien. En cuanto al parlante, yo usaria un woofer.


----------

